# Guitarist Performs on the World's Last Playable Stradivarius Guitar



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Something of a curiosity - Stradivarius didn't just make violins:

http://www.guitarplayer.com/gear/10...ayable-stradivarius-guitar-made-in-1679/56544


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot brianvds. Rolf Lislevand + Stradivari = perfect  I'm a fan of his folias CDs with Jordi Savall


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

This performance was with no strings attached?


----------

